# errrr encourging algae



## mrmatt (2 May 2011)

i think this might just be in the wrong section but......

I know its a weird one but does anyone have any ideas on how i can encourage algae growth?   (i have a hillstream loach setup)

i have 1 @ 38watt arcida t8 ( but no where else i could put another one)

General tank info 

Cold water tank (20-22 degrees ) aprox 150 ltr
Running internal bio filter, sponge filter, and aquaclear powerhead with prefilter and venturi open 24/7.
Planted with anubis, crypts and a few weeds.
Silica sand and round beach stones sat infront of dried ivy.


i know i could put a few rocks in a tank outside to encourage algae but what about the nasties that could be in the outside tank..... larve of some sort?  


any ideas????


matt


----------



## a1Matt (2 May 2011)

light + ammonia.

I'd have a separate small tank on a brightly lit windowsill, unfiltered, with the rocks you want algaefied in them.
Then dose the occasional bit of ammonia.
You should get a nice algae factory going.


----------



## Tom (2 May 2011)

Just increase your lighting, but remember algae might also cover your plants! I have a pufferfish tank with rocks only, and a 90% covering of BBA which I think looks good. It's a Juwel Rio180 with twin T5 bulbs. He is fed on messy food like mussels and prawns too which will contribute! You would probably want to induce diatoms though wouldn't you? Our Malawi tank has a nice covering of a black coloured algae too that the fish graze on (240 liter with 2x T8 bulbs), and that's probably sustained by the heavy feeding. You don't want to harm your fish though, so don't just dump food in. Try just increasing the lighting for now - maybe double it and see what grows


----------



## a1Matt (2 May 2011)

Tom said:
			
		

> Just increase your lighting, but remember algae might also cover your plants!



I should have mentioned that is why I suggested a separate tank for growing algae covered rocks


----------



## mrmatt (2 May 2011)

as i said there is no way to add additional lighting to the tank so its gonna have to be increased lighting time and/or a different bulb...

a1matt.... if i put extra stones outside would i still need to dose with ammonia? and how do i stop extra lavae growing inside when i put stones in the tank?


matt


----------



## a1Matt (2 May 2011)

You would not have to dose with ammonia, but it would increase the algae growth rates.
When you say lavae do you mean algae\algae spores?


----------



## Johno2090 (3 May 2011)

I think hes worried about worms and mosquito larvae ect.


----------



## a1Matt (3 May 2011)

that makes it easier to answer then... adding ammonia\growing algae will not create larvae, so no action needs to be taken to stop larvae growing


----------



## bigmatt (3 May 2011)

If you've got a sponge filter that often provides a rich food source for herbivores as well.  I know Darryl (dw1305) runs sponge filters for this very reason!
If you want to know about growing algae you can always come look at my tanks... 
Matt


----------



## mrmatt (3 May 2011)

cheers big matt...... when im in the uk next time i might just look you up lol



			
				a1Matt said:
			
		

> that makes it easier to answer then... adding ammonia\growing algae will not create larvae, so no action needs to be taken to stop larvae growing


...... lol im glad of that a1matt....... humm me thinks tank cycling might take a new viewpoint!!!!!!!!....... if i put rocks in a outside tank should i be worried about critters being transfered into my internal tank! ( i pose i should have asked the question that way)




 mind you i got told by a dutch fishkeeper that if i place  any rocks from outside into a weak sugar solution any bugs will _pop out to see whats going on_ and therefore the rock _should_ be safe


m


----------



## a1Matt (4 May 2011)

I meant on a windowsill inside the house!

Also, it does not have to be a windowsill, you could put it anywhere and put a light over it.  It is just that the window gives you free light.


----------



## Johno2090 (4 May 2011)

mrmatt said:
			
		

> mind you i got told by a dutch fishkeeper that if i place  any rocks from outside into a weak sugar solution any bugs will _pop out to see whats going on_ and therefore the rock _should_ be safe
> m



I'm sure thats why my Nan did with her wild blackberrys to get the bugs out!


----------



## mrmatt (6 May 2011)

chaars all for the replies.... just a quicky then...... in the tropical tank i have rocks that are covered in all sorts of algae including hair algae and bba. but if i move them into the coldwatertank (20-22 deg) will they grow there or spread into that tank?


matt


----------

